# “Send thanks to pax for tip”



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

I just got this. Anyone else?


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I just got this. Anyone else?
> View attachment 409464


I've had this for a while.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Hasn't showed up in my locale. Would love to have it!

What happens when u push the button?


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Hasn't showed up in my locale. Would love to have it!
> 
> What happens when u push the button?


It just says "thanks sent to pax"

I wonder what it looks like on the pax end


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I didn't expect a free-form field, but was hoping for multiple choice on the message. Still, a step in the right direction.


----------



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I just got this. Anyone else?
> View attachment 409464


When I first started back in December I had that option, it went away around mid January and haven't seen it since.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

We don't have that in Denver, but I took some rides in NJ and tipped them all. I got a thank you from ONE driver. It comes through as a push notification on the pax side - "X driver thanked you for your tip!" or something like that. I didn't know it was a thing until I got that notification. I've been looking for it in my driver app every since...I'd like to thank riders that tip in the app!


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

I think it. Saying thanks shows class.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I wish that it could let us send a 20-30 character response with the Thank You. Some Tips ($3 or more) deserves more than just a standard Thanks. 

Those are the people who make this job worth doing.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I just got this. Anyone else?
> View attachment 409464


Are you really going to send thanks for 1$? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Cdub2k said:


> I wish that it could let us send a 20-30 character response with the Thank You. Some Tips ($3 or more) deserves more than just a standard Thanks.
> 
> Those are the people who make this job worth doing.


Except they won't because there are people that would say negative comments and Uber doesn't want you to be able to contact the rider after the ride or telling them their tip wasn't enough. I could also see some drivers making creepy comments or sending their phone numbers, etc.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Except they won't because there are people that would say negative comments and Uber doesn't want you to be able to contact the rider after the ride or telling them their tip wasn't enough. I could also see some drivers making creepy comments or sending their phone numbers, etc.


This is a strawman argument.

Creepy comments can be made during every single Uber Ride that is given every single day around the world. That does not stop Uber from providing the service. Currently they provide text message service to help find the customer and for customers to help find the Driver. If they were afraid of inappropriate texts why would they allow this?

Sending threats or in appropriate comments via text message are easier to punish than those that are voiced in person in the car. If the main concern is "maybe the driver will send creepy comments" well that same driver can do so in person and deny ever saying it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Cdub2k said:


> This is a strawman argument.
> 
> Creepy comments can be made during every single Uber Ride that is given every single day around the world. That does not stop Uber from providing the service. Currently they provide text message service to help find the customer and for customers to help find the Driver. If they were afraid of inappropriate texts why would they allow this?
> 
> Sending threats or in appropriate comments via text message are easier to punish than those that are voiced in person in the car. If the main concern is "maybe the driver will send creepy comments" well that same driver can do so in person and deny ever saying it.


I agree that there is plenty of opportunity for creepy stuff during rides (I've experienced this as a pax). I think the biggest thing is that they don't want to risk you telling a pax their tip is bad after the ride is over. I'd love to see the ability to thank pax for tips and add a comment. I'd also like to be able to follow up with some pax after the ride (like if they had a job interview, etc).

Also, they do allow pax to add a comment with a compliment (though it's not as common for pax to do this as it used to be - or maybe it's the type of pax I pick up now due to the time of day I drive). Some of the comments my pax have left me had me laughing so hard I was in tears.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

It comes and goes. Sometimes the option is there sometimes it isn't. Not sure why. When it's there I always do it. Why not right?


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I agree that there is plenty of opportunity for creepy stuff during rides (I've experienced this as a pax). I think the biggest thing is that they don't want to risk you telling a pax their tip is bad after the ride is over. I'd love to see the ability to thank pax for tips and add a comment. I'd also like to be able to follow up with some pax after the ride (like if they had a job interview, etc).
> 
> Also, they do allow pax to add a comment with a compliment (though it's not as common for pax to do this as it used to be - or maybe it's the type of pax I pick up now due to the time of day I drive). Some of the comments my pax have left me had me laughing so hard I was in tears.


It wouldn't be wise to send a negative message to a PAX who actually tipped you. They can take back their tip and change the Driver's rating. I don't know the statute of limitation for taking back a Tip but I am still able to change a Driver's rating from a trip I took back in mid November.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Cdub2k said:


> It wouldn't be wise to send a negative message to a PAX who actually tipped you. They can take back their tip and change the Driver's rating. I don't know the statute of limitation for taking back a Tip but I am still able to change a Driver's rating from a trip I took back in mid November.


Of course it wouldn't be wise to send negative messages to pax that tipped you (there are a lot of "not wise" things that drivers on here admit to doing &#129315. You can't take back a tip once it's processed, which is shortly after you submit it - only on UberEATS can you adjust the tip for up to about an hour after the delivery. You can adjust driver ratings forever, yes - but, reading this board, no one really cares if a pax downrates them as long as they don't get deactivated (generally that means going below a 4.6).


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Of course it wouldn't be wise to send negative messages to pax that tipped you (there are a lot of "not wise" things that drivers on here admit to doing &#129315. You can't take back a tip once it's processed, which is shortly after you submit it - only on UberEATS can you adjust the tip for up to about an hour after the delivery. You can adjust driver ratings forever, yes - but, reading this board, no one really cares if a pax downrates them as long as they don't get deactivated (generally that means going below a 4.6).


Not so fast. I'm extremely proud of my 4.95 rating (weekend nights btw). I care &#128514; .


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> We don't have that in Denver


I got it in Colorado Springs (also drove in Denver market) in early December 2019. I believe it is not just market-based but specific to individual drivers as well.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> I got it in Colorado Springs (also drove in Denver market) in early December 2019. I believe it is not just market-based but specific to individual drivers as well.


Did you get it after every tip? I don't. Its completely random.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

mch said:


> Did you get it after every tip? I don't. Its completely random.


I got it for _all_ past rides that tipped. Even though I haven't driven in a little while, I can go to individual rides and "thank" people for tips even today. I just checked my driver app and it is still there.

I noticed the feature a couple of weeks after the first reports of it showed up on this forum. I wasn't the first to get it, but I was among the first and unlike with other people it never went away. &#129335;&#127996;‍♂


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> I got it in Colorado Springs (also drove in Denver market) in early December 2019. I believe it is not just market-based but specific to individual drivers as well.


Interesting. I can see them rolling it out to some drivers but not all - like they did with Pro. I look every week or so to see if I have it... &#129315;

Colorado Springs is technically a different market than Denver as a registered driver, right? I mean...I can drive in Colorado Springs and Boulder, and I get those rates if my rides originate there, but quests and bonuses are specific to where you're registered, no? Maybe I just assumed this to be true... &#128513;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Interesting. I can see them rolling it out to some drivers but not all - like they did with Pro. I look every week or so to see if I have it... &#129315;
> 
> Colorado Springs is technically a different market than Denver as a registered driver, right? I mean...I can drive in Colorado Springs and Boulder, and I get those rates if my rides originate there, but quests and bonuses are specific to where you're registered, no? Maybe I just assumed this to be true... &#128513;


They are different markets, but Denver promos applied in Colorado Springs for me, regardless of which market I drove in. Even promos that stated that they were Denver-specific would still somehow work in Colorado Springs. I have no idea why.

You get the rates of any market you drive in. If you find yourself in COS, you will get higher mileage rates and way lower time rates. Denver rates are also split into two zones (roughly: city and mountains) which have their own rate structure but the same promos as far as I am aware. If you are registered to drive in either area, you can drive anywhere in the state without restrictions. You might know all of this but I am posting for anyone who doesn't.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

mch said:


> It comes and goes. Sometimes the option is there sometimes it isn't. Not sure why. When it's there I always do it. Why not right?


Do you drive in different counties? I had the Thank You option in LA County but I don't have it in our other local counties. My theory is it's geofenced.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

goneubering said:


> My theory is it's geofenced.


It seems to be probably individualized as well. There seem to be plenty of people across geographical boundaries who have it, even if it is not available in some markets at all.

I've had access to this feature for three months and still do even though I am taking a break from Uber. Other people in my market have never seen it at all.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

It showed up in Chattanooga sometime in December, I actually went back and sent thanks to everyone after I realized it was an option.

I, too, would like to see what it looks like from the passenger end once you send them a thank you note.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Legalizeit0 said:


> It showed up in Chattanooga sometime in December, I actually went back and sent thanks to everyone after I realized it was an option.
> 
> I, too, would like to see what it looks like from the passenger end once you send them a thank you note.


It's a push notification that says "X thanked you for your tip" or something like that. It's not an option here, so I won't see it as a pax in my market but I got one when I was in NJ a free months ago.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> It seems to be probably individualized as well. There seem to be plenty of people across geographical boundaries who have it, even if it is not available in some markets at all.
> 
> I've had access to this feature for three months and still do even though I am taking a break from Uber. Other people in my market have never seen it at all.


I guess my theory is wrong. The last two times I've been in LA County I no longer have the Thank You option.


----------



## SharingMyRidres (Feb 11, 2020)

A tip? The pax can tip?!?


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Interesting. I can see them rolling it out to some drivers but not all - like they did with Pro. I look every week or so to see if I have it... &#129315;
> 
> Colorado Springs is technically a different market than Denver as a registered driver, right? I mean...I can drive in Colorado Springs and Boulder, and I get those rates if my rides originate there, but quests and bonuses are specific to where you're registered, no? Maybe I just assumed this to be true... &#128513;


I mostly drive in the Detroit market, but I live in Flint. I work in Pontiac, so I am sure there are promotions and such......I really should change my home address to where I work. I may be able to cash in there.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

I’m gonna start leaving 25 cent tips and see if I get thank you.

This feature is a waste. Sorry, not sorry.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> This feature is a waste.


one driver's waste is anothers treasure¿ Well, maybe not a treasure, but at least an option one can select or not. I vote select.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Well I have the Thank you option now in my California locale. I wonder how many people have it it though and don't know. I got no notification from Uber, and just happened to look at the Trip Details screen and saw it. I don't always bring up the trip details so the thank you option may have been there for a while.

It's a shame that the tip notifications are not reliable because that would be a great time to send thanx... shortly after the customer tips. Happy to have the feature though. I just reviews trips at end of day and send thanx to all tippers.


----------

